# Notebook: StandBy, Ruhezustand oder Shutdown ?



## metalgear (19. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen  

Die Frage mag seeehr simpel erscheinen - ist aber auch eher aus reiner Neugier gestellt  

Ich habe mir vor Kurzem ein Notebook zugelegt. Was mich interessieren würde ist, was nach Beendigung der Arbeit am sinnvollsten ist - Ruhezustand oder kompletter Shutdown? Ist es wirklich nötig, das System vollständig herunterzufahren, oder reicht es nicht aus, das Notebook per Schließen der Klappe in den Ruhezustand zu setzen? (Den StandBy Modus hab ich beim Schliessen der Klappe deaktiviert, da dieser nach einer Weile sowieso in den Ruhezustand umschaltet) 

Wichtig ist mir, dass ich den Laptop genau so herumtragen kann, als wäre er per herunterfahen Befehl ausgeschaltet worden - sprich hochkant transportiert, Transporterschütterungen, etc. - ohne dass das System schaden nehmen kann. 

Mein System:


Acer TravelMate 2355XCi - 100
Intel Celeron M 360
1.4 GHz, 400MHz FSB, 1MB L2
256 MB DDR


Gruß 

metalgear


----------



## NomadSoul (19. September 2005)

Also der Ruhezustand ist aus sicht der Hardware wie ein Shutdown, das einzige was ich bemängel das nach häufigerem Ruhezustand etwas langsam wird, also ich Empfehle alle 10 Ruhezustände mal ordendlich Runterzufahren.
Ansonnsten, benutzt ich eigendlich nur noch den Ruhrzustand. 

Ich nehme jetzt nicht an das Du in einem Unternehmen arbeitest das viel Wert auf Sicherheit legt, weil dann ist der Ruhrzustand ein gewisses "Sicherheitsrisiko" da sowohl Programme wie auch Zwischenablage nach einem Ruhezustand wieder im "Urzustand" also in dem Zusand vor dem Ruhestand sind. Sprich dein TXT File ist immernoch offen und dein Ultrageheimes BluberWasweißichProgramm läuft auch noch, sofern es vor dem Betreten des Ruhrzustandes beendet wurde.


----------



## metalgear (19. September 2005)

Nein - Sicheheit spielt in diesem Zusammenhang keine Rolle. Zudem hab ich bei Reaktivierung sowieso eine Passwortabfrage. Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort


----------

